# Is this depersonalization



## mike408 (Jun 9, 2011)

So back in February I remember one day taking some vicodin and mixing it with alcohol. Anyways to make a long story short I got very sick off that combo for the next few days after which seemed to last for some good time. I was compulsively checking myself for signs of jaundice and feeling my body for signs that my liver was enlarged..etc (couldnt find any thing wrong) Anyways after a month of being incredibly freaked out about dying or having some illness I remember waking up one day with nothing seeming right, like I was spaced out or in a dream, just really weird. I noticed that indoors these symptoms were exasperated. After going to a few Doctors who took blood tests, urine tests, and chest x rays I was found to be ok. I am still very worried all the time that I may have some sort of illness and check myself out a lot. I do have a lot of symptoms of Depersonalization and was wondering if you guys had a similar story.


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

mike408 said:


> So back in February I remember one day taking some vicodin and mixing it with alcohol. Anyways to make a long story short I got very sick off that combo for the next few days after which seemed to last for some good time. I was compulsively checking myself for signs of jaundice and feeling my body for signs that my liver was enlarged..etc (couldnt find any thing wrong) Anyways after a month of being incredibly freaked out about dying or having some illness I remember waking up one day with nothing seeming right, like I was spaced out or in a dream, just really weird. I noticed that indoors these symptoms were exasperated. After going to a few Doctors who took blood tests, urine tests, and chest x rays I was found to be ok. I am still very worried all the time that I may have some sort of illness and check myself out a lot. I do have a lot of symptoms of Depersonalization and was wondering if you guys had a similar story.


This is not DP it sounds like Hypochondria or could be the side effects of Vicodin http://www.drugs.com/sfx/vicodin-side-effects.html I think you need to see a doctor and get some help.


----------



## mike408 (Jun 9, 2011)

SmallTownGirl said:


> This is not DP it sounds like Hypochondria or could be the side effects of Vicodin http://www.drugs.com/sfx/vicodin-side-effects.html I think you need to see a doctor and get some help.


----------



## mike408 (Jun 9, 2011)

I saw a few Dr's all seem to think I'm fine. I haven't had any brain scanned but from physical neurological testing I am ok. I think maybe the worrying about seriously dying for a month made me into some weird state. I think this is dp. I feel like my vision is off, and like I'm not really here looking at stuff. I begin to sort of trip out like I'm having a bad trip on weed. Its really weird, it's like something is off with how I view the world but I can't pin point it. I am very antisocial now and don't enjoy going out anymore. Drinking and fluorescent lights really exasperate this. I can't really figure out what else this could be. I do kinda feel as though there is like a glass box around me all the time. I also just feel really spaced out all the time like I'm in some other dimension, kinda how you feel when you have been up for a really long time with no sleep.


----------



## nikkistyx89 (Jun 26, 2011)

anxiety?


----------



## mike408 (Jun 9, 2011)

nikkistyx89 said:


> anxiety?


I'm not sure. My anxiety is wearing off and I still have these weird symptoms of depersonalization.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

My DP/DR started in part due to being super scared about liver disease also. I'm still here. hah


----------



## mike408 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dang that's crazy, why did you think you had that? Also, do you guys notice like outside in the sun does the sun seem brighter now with dp?


----------

